# dudeybaba poket nappies?



## surprisemummy

hey does anybody rate these nappies? found a good deal online but ive never heard of them before so any feedback would be appreciated cheers :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

I've never heard of them, sorry! I googled them and followed a link to ebay - just something to check, the item description says the inserts are bamboo terry, but then later says they are cotton and microfibre. I would check this before buying if that's where you're getting them from.

Other than that, they look similar to a lot of the ebay cheapies really.


----------



## surprisemummy

hmm done some research and dont think im going to bother with them. thanks for the reply xxx


----------



## flubdub

We have these and theyre hreat! Have never leaked. The only thing is I had to email the seller today because the stitching on one of the nappies has started to come loose on the velcro, and the velcro is coming off. But thats the only thing. The minky ones are fab.


----------



## SBB

Same as flubdub, really like them and for £2.99 great, but mine has also got the velcro coming off :( 

Let me know what they say to you flubdub, if they're going to replace it I'll email them too! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> Same as flubdub, really like them and for £2.99 great, but mine has also got the velcro coming off :(
> 
> Let me know what they say to you flubdub, if they're going to replace it I'll email them too!
> 
> X x x

She was really nice. She asked for phots and said she would send a replacement out once she got the pics! Havnt had a reply yet. x


----------



## SBB

That's cool I'll email them :) cheers Hun! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

SBB said:


> That's cool I'll email them :) cheers Hun!
> 
> X x x

Just had a reply saying that next month they are getting popper fastenings, so I can either wait until then, or she will send me a velcro one now.
Going to wait for a popper one I think :)


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> That's cool I'll email them :) cheers Hun!
> 
> X x x
> 
> Just had a reply saying that next month they are getting popper fastenings, so I can either wait until then, or she will send me a velcro one now.
> Going to wait for a popper one I think :)Click to expand...

I was gonna get a minky one of these to try. Maybe I will wait for the popper now? x


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> That's cool I'll email them :) cheers Hun!
> 
> X x x
> 
> Just had a reply saying that next month they are getting popper fastenings, so I can either wait until then, or she will send me a velcro one now.
> Going to wait for a popper one I think :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was gonna get a minky one of these to try. Maybe I will wait for the popper now? xClick to expand...

I would wait I think. It looks as though the velcro stitching isnt the best if its happened to a couple of us. Hopefully the poppers will be better as the nappies are very good.


----------



## becs0375

I have just put one of these on Hope, so I hope its ok!!


----------



## surprisemummy

i bought 2 in the end but they leak for me :(


----------



## becs0375

Well it was fine for us, a little leaky, and she had a poo, was much better contained than the sposies!! I was quite impressed for a cheapy!!


----------



## raychmumtobe

I have both poppers and velcro minky dudeybaba's and have no problems at all. They do leak until you figure out how to make them tighter around the legs, which is so simple with the poppers, and now dont hav any problems at all. it will take a few tries until you figure out how to fit them correctly, but once you do, theyre brill. Xx


----------

